# Suite from "Aladdin" by Alan Menken



## N.Caffrey (Feb 8, 2019)

Found this video by chance. Absolutely brilliant, the audio is also very good. Lots to learn about orchestration just by watching (and listening to) this.


----------



## Abdulrahman (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, this is Qatar Philharmonic Orchestra. They hired Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra to perform their work. Can't remember how many times I've watched this in the past


----------



## Kuusniemi (Feb 23, 2019)

I still can't get over the fact that this is not in something more dramatic and serious than a Disney cartoon movie:


Damn you Alan Menken.


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 23, 2019)

:D damn you guys. I ended up listening to this and keept youtube going. Somehow ended up listening to all of the songs of Sisteract 1 & 2. Weird how youtube sometimes throws you into a total different corner.


----------



## Abdulrahman (Feb 24, 2019)

Kuusniemi said:


> I still can't get over the fact that this is not in something more dramatic and serious than a Disney cartoon movie:
> 
> 
> Damn you Alan Menken.



Well, he did mentioned in an interview that the Hunchback of Notre Dame is his best work


----------

